# JavaDoc: automatisch @see Tag



## Dragonfire (13. Nov 2009)

Hi,
gibt es für eclipse ein Plugin,
welches automatisch Kommentare mit einem @see Tag versieht?

Wäre praktisch wenn es ein Plugin geben würde,
welches ein "see" Tag in der JavaDoc Methode hinzufügt,
welche die zu dokumentieren Methode aufruft.

Bei JAutodoc habe ich die Funktion leider nicht gefunden ...


----------



## musiKk (13. Nov 2009)

Huh? Beispiel?


----------



## Dragonfire (14. Nov 2009)

In eclipse gibt es ja die Möglichkeiten sich die "Typ Hierarchie" und "Call Hierarchie" anzuzeigen.
Könnte die Methoden in der "Call Hierarchie" dir direkt die zu dokumentierende Methode aufrufen,
sowie die ersten Methoden in der "Typ Hierarchie" automatisch zum JavaKommentar (see-Tag) hinzugefügt werden?

Bsp.:


```
public class Class1 {
	
	public void Methode1() {
		...
	}

}

public class Class2 extends Class1{
	
	@Override
	public void Methode1() {
		...
	}
}

public class Class3{
	
	public void anotherMethod) {
		Class1 o = new Class1();
		o.Methode1();
		...
	}
}
```

Würde dann so dokumentiert werden:


```
public class Class1 {
	/**
	 * Comment
	 * @see Class2#Methode1()
	 * @see Class3#anotherMethod()
	 */
	public void Methode1() {
		...
	}

}
```

Für den Klassenkommentar wäre es auch praktisch ....


```
/**
 * Comment
 * @author Dragonfire
 * @see Class2
 * @see Class3
 */
public class Class1 {
    ...
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (14. Nov 2009)

Ich würde dir empfehlen es mit den @see nicht zu übertreiben, das lenkt vom eigentlichen Inhalt ab. Erstelle diese Links händisch, bei echter Relevanz für den Konsument der Methode.


----------



## Dragonfire (14. Nov 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen es mit den @see nicht zu übertreiben, das lenkt vom eigentlichen Inhalt ab. Erstelle diese Links händisch, bei echter Relevanz für den Konsument der Methode.



Hast recht,
bei Klassenkommentare macht das @see für Subtypen ja keinen Sinn,
da es schon automatisch generiert wird (Direct Known Subclasses).

Ich wollte den Ansatz fahren,
dass mir alle Methoden in die @see Tags eingefügt werden und ich dann die "unwichtigen" lösche.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Nov 2009)

Vielleicht gibt es was du suchst, und wenn nicht, du würdest dich wundern wie einfach es ist Eclipse PlugIns zu schreiben...
Ich halte den händischen Weg allerdings für die bessere Variante, den Java Doc ist wichtig und der Inhalt sollte gut überlegt sein.


----------



## Dragonfire (14. Nov 2009)

Ich halte mich dann mal an deinen Rat und mache dies händisch ...
Wenn wer trotzdem ein Plugin kennt,
der kann es gerne posten


----------

